# Шаткость. Слабость в руках и ногах



## Мару 37 (21 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день! Мне 37 лет. Уже семь месяцев слабость в руках, ногах, шаткость.
Началось все в апреле этого года, сначала меня начало заносить на поворотах. Были несколько эпизодов сильного головокружения, буквально пару секунд. Начались проблемы со зрением, на улице, не важно солнце или пасмурно, уставали глаза, ощущала нагрузку на глаза, хотелось надеть солнечные очки.
Потом меня начало сильно водить в стороны, при ходьбе и даже когда сижу, стою. Заметила, что когда сижу левая рука как будто парализована. Бывает немеет половина лица, левая. Голова ватная, как будто не могу удержать ее.
Конечно я была у неврологов, назначили мексидол, от которого мне плохо, пару дней пропила и бросила.
Помогите разобраться. Это очень мешает жить.


----------



## Мару 37 (21 Ноя 2018)

Так же бывает боль в темени, бегают мурашки по голове.


----------



## AIR (21 Ноя 2018)

Вечер добрый. Не совсем понятно, что предположили неврологи, так как похоже, что Вы находились на лечении в неврологическим отделении. . Но ни одной бумажки на этот предмет не представили. .


----------



## Мару 37 (21 Ноя 2018)

@AIR, Добрый вечер! Остеохондроз. В больнице я не лежала.


----------



## Мару 37 (21 Ноя 2018)

@AIR,


----------



## Мару 37 (21 Ноя 2018)

Хорошо видно?


----------



## AIR (22 Ноя 2018)

Мару 37 написал(а):


> Хорошо видно?


Ну прямо ваще!


Мару 37 написал(а):


> Остеохондроз


Тогда можно попробовать "прилепить" всё это дело к шее, вдруг получится..
Из обследования можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. 
Кроме того квалифицированный мануальный осмотр и, скорее всего, небольшой лечебно-диагностический курс для лучшего понимания ситуации.


----------



## Мару 37 (22 Ноя 2018)

@AIR, А по всем этим заключениям что Вы скажете?


----------



## AIR (22 Ноя 2018)

Мару 37 написал(а):


> А по всем этим заключениям что Вы скажете?


Так как имеются видимые нарушения статики (левосторонний сколиоз ) и вертеброгенное влияние на позвоночную артерию.. То, через определенную последовательность изменений и при некоторой лабильности нервной системы,  подобные симптомы могут появиться...


----------

